# Santorini. Anyone ridden there?



## BigonaBianchi (16 Jul 2013)

Has anybody cycled on the island of Santorini?
My main concern is the road surfaces , are they unrideable with a skinny tyres road bike or are we deep into fat mtb tyre territory here?

Non google maps I see a reasonable set of roads around the island but can't really.tell if they are good enough for.my.bianchi.
So if anyone knows the island or has ridden there I'd welcome your comments.

Tia.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (16 Jul 2013)

Apologies for typos...on small phone keypad.


----------



## Brains (17 Jul 2013)

I have been there several times, but not recently. 
Like most of the Cyclades islands, its fairly small, you can get on one of the local minibus busses and do the island end to end in under an hour.
There is one 'main' road which runs from end to end, it's a small main road with the normal dreadful Greek surface, watch the gravel on the corners. 
The level of driving in typically abysmal as the locals work on the simple equation of might is right and donkeys and tourists on scooters have to get out of the way or end up in the ditch
Frankly I would not bother to take a bike to the islands, but if I did, I'd want something with knobbly tyres, flat bars and probably suspension


----------



## thegravestoneman (17 Jul 2013)

I was going to ask that soon as we may be going there next year...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (17 Jul 2013)

hmmm.....bugger * thanks....*

i like the idea of a greek island...but it needs to be ridable on a road bike...is there such an island ...anyone?
google just throws up bike tours on mtbs.....im starting to think that is the only way to cycle over there...and im not really an mtbr


----------



## JC4LAB (17 Jul 2013)

Been Island hopping starting From Santorini hiring motorbike and bicycles on different islands...Santonrini is outstanding...a giant volcanic rim which sheer drop cliffs at the sea...Although cycable the views from the roads are by no means the best as the ones I came across were a fair way in from the coastal edge..The best views are from the footpaths which run along its cliff edges which are stepped on places and are walkways which pass through residential areas ..The best way would be to abandon the bike occasionally and combine it with walking along these and than bike them.and return to the bike later....Expect to fry in the heat.and the steep climbs from sea levels especial when you ariive by ferry ..Paros and IOS(moonscaped terrain ) are interesteing cycle options a couple of hours ferry away.from Santorini.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jul 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> hmmm.....bugger * thanks....*
> 
> i like the idea of a greek island...but it needs to be ridable on a road bike...is there such an island ...anyone?
> google just throws up bike tours on mtbs.....im starting to think that is the only way to cycle over there...and im not really an mtbr


Crete


----------

